# Comfy boots for plus and supersized legs!



## seavixen (Nov 15, 2005)

I have WAY too large of calves for any boot I've ever come across, but since I've had success with the low microfiber booties from Roamans/Lane Bryant Catalog, I decided to try the tall ones. Amazingly, they fit! They're not the shiny black leather boots with funky heels that I'd _really_ like, but they're comfortable, black, and don't totally look like high socks.

Since they're very stretchy, they'd fit a lot of different sizes - of course I know some people have circulatory problems, so I don't know how they'd work in that case. But if you're like me and you have 20+ inch calves (mine are 27"ish at the widest part and they can stretch more) and crave boots, there _is_ an option.

Anyway, I thought I'd share, since I know how annoying it is to try to find boots to fit. I haven't had a single pair that could go up this far on my leg since... well, ever, including childhood! Like I said, they're not perfect... but they're the only thing I've found so far, and since these places always have a ton of coupons out, I picked mine up for about $20 - so no big deal, either way.

I know these pictures are crappy - I took them in a hurry just to show what these look like on fat legs  And I do know my floor looks awful.. no, it isn't from the boots.. it was like that when we moved here 

-j


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 15, 2005)

Those boots rock. I'll have to measure my calf and see if there's any hope  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## seavixen (Nov 15, 2005)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Those boots rock. I'll have to measure my calf and see if there's any hope
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



I'm sure you'll have no problem  I really doubt your calves could be as large as mine, and these will stretch to accomodate at least a 28" calf at the top of the boot. I have disproportionately large legs and I'm supersized to begin with 

That said, their unstretched/slightly stretched size should work for pretty much any plus sized calf.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 15, 2005)

Those boots are indeed nifty but I just checked the roaman's website and they only go up to a wide and not double wide width.


----------



## GPL (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm sure they look very sexy on you, Julia!
Would love to see pics of you wearing them, without looking to the floor, but see you from head to toe, hehe. Glad you found such a nice boots for yourself to fit over your calves. I'm happy for you. 
You are a cutie, hun!

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## CaramelThunder (Nov 15, 2005)

I have to find my Roamans catalog im getting a pair for me&my daughter (shes a BBTeen)


----------



## seavixen (Nov 15, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> Those boots are indeed nifty but I just checked the roaman's website and they only go up to a wide and not double wide width.



It's hard to say with widths. I can sometimes (very rarely) wear regular width shoes, if the design is right, but a lot of the time a wide or even double wide shoe isn't even big enough for me (I have wide, rather rectangular feet.. my toes are almost straight across the front, lol). I have pretty big feet besides (9 1/2 up to 11 depending on the shoe) and got these in a 10. They were a bit tight at first but a little walking in them broke 'em in pretty well. I'd rather they be a little tight width wise than have my feet sliding around and giving me owwies and making it hard to balance.

I'd let you try mine if I could! If it helps gauge the size any, I have a couple pairs of "made to fit a wider foot" Torrid heels, and those are more uncomfortably narrow on me than these. Of course, those heels also don't come all the way up the foot, either, and that's where boots are more tricky with sizing.

-j


----------



## pickleman357 (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow. My g/f has been dreaming of a pair of boots like those. I'm going to have to tell her about it.


----------



## vix (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow I love them love them love them!

I wish I could wear boots like that too, but at 4"10 on a good day they would be more like thigh highs 

You always look good in your photo's, can't wait to see the whole of you in your boots.

I loved your Halloween pics.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey, this is the perfect chance to plug my favorite floor product. Hope's Floor Revive. This stuff works miracles on floors like yours. You just pour some out on the floor and, working in like 4'x4' patches, spread it with a damp mop. I used it on mine and people asked if I'd had my floors refinished.

Amazon sells it (http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0007NP5E6/102-3130993-4370536?v=glance) and so does Bed, Bath & Beyond and (I think) Home Depot.

Great boots too!


----------



## seavixen (Nov 15, 2005)

rainyday said:


> Hey, this is the perfect chance to plug my favorite floor product. Hope's Floor Revive. This stuff works miracles on floors like yours. You just pour some out on the floor and, working in like 4'x4' patches, spread it with a damp mop. I used it on mine and people asked if I'd had my floors refinished.
> 
> Amazon sells it (http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0007NP5E6/102-3130993-4370536?v=glance) and so does Bed, Bath & Beyond and (I think) Home Depot.
> 
> Great boots too!



I'm going to have to try that. I'm sure these floors are WAY beyond what that stuff can do, but it can't hurt to try it


----------



## Cynthia (Nov 17, 2005)

*AHA!* So *that's* why I couldn't get those boots in my size.... Folks around here must have scooped them up. BTW, The Avenue's black "Regatta" boots (leather with wavy microfiber insets) are comfy and cool looking, too.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 17, 2005)

OMG! THANK YOU SO MUCH!

I just bought a pair of plus calf leather boots from the Romans catalog and they weren't even close to fitting. I couldn't even get the zipper past my ankle. My calves are about the same size as yours. This makes me so excited!!! I've wanted a pair of tall black boots for ages. Thank you thank you thank you!!!

~Aurora

EDIT: Just ordered a pair! I'll let ya know how they fit.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 17, 2005)

I have thick calves but long legs. I find that when I order boots from them the calf is sculpted too low and I get this bulge bump in the back of my leg and the boot height doesn't come up far enough. So they eventually slide down making the bulge look worse, as if that were possible. But I must say, if you're a petite person the boot will be perfect for you.


----------



## altered states (Nov 18, 2005)

Those pictures are hot. Pretty much at the upper limit of "leaving stuff to the imagination," but I like it!


----------



## Jes (Nov 18, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the heel height, please? I"m wearing 3 inch heels today (stacked, not stiletto, thank god) and that's certainly my limit (unless I'm going more for look than function!)


----------



## seavixen (Nov 18, 2005)

Jes said:


> Can anyone tell me the heel height, please? I"m wearing 3 inch heels today (stacked, not stiletto, thank god) and that's certainly my limit (unless I'm going more for look than function!)



They're low heels. I am a complete baby when it comes to heels and these are comfy enough for me. I believe they are 2-1/4".


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Nov 18, 2005)

hey seavixen.. I'd love to know if you actually ordered these from lane bryant or romans ? I can't say that I've seen these in the catalogues.. or maybe I just didn't notice them
I'm very interested, however I do have a regular lace up pair of boots i got from torrid, I had them altered a bit so they do actually fit my calves.. and honestly I have no idea how big my calves are.. I'll have to find my measuring tape


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 18, 2005)

I believe these are the boots:

http://www.roamans.com/roamans/product/product.asp?pf_id=78678&dept_id=6677&search_token=1


----------



## seavixen (Nov 19, 2005)

ChickletsBBW said:


> hey seavixen.. I'd love to know if you actually ordered these from lane bryant or romans ? I can't say that I've seen these in the catalogues.. or maybe I just didn't notice them
> I'm very interested, however I do have a regular lace up pair of boots i got from torrid, I had them altered a bit so they do actually fit my calves.. and honestly I have no idea how big my calves are.. I'll have to find my measuring tape



I ordered them from the lane bryant catalog, but they are also on roamans.. the link above is correct


----------



## seavixen (Nov 19, 2005)

Cynthia said:


> *AHA!* So *that's* why I couldn't get those boots in my size.... Folks around here must have scooped them up. BTW, The Avenue's black "Regatta" boots (leather with wavy microfiber insets) are comfy and cool looking, too.



I LOVE those boots, the Regatta ones.. I've been eyeing them since they appeared online. The website lists them as only going up to 22" though


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 19, 2005)

Okay, I had to put a pair of those boots on backorder since I had a 30% off coupon. I recieved an email saying that they would ship in approximately two weeks. We'll wait and see... I like the look of them, hopefully they get my size back in stock.

The way cool black granny boots were backordered as well. It sucks to be me shoe shopping this season. Everything is backordered. 

Tracy


----------



## Aurora (Dec 1, 2005)

Got my boots, and they are Awesome with a capital A! They fit so perfectly, and they're so comfortable! Highly reccommended - thank you again!

~Aurora


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 2, 2005)

Woo-Hoo, I just tracked my package and they arrived here in Houston this evening. I should be getting them tomorrow. I can't wait to try them on and then actually wear them. Maybe an excuse to get dressed up and go clubbing Sunday night. 

Tracy


----------



## Tina (Dec 2, 2005)

*sigh* I can never find boots to fit. I'm bottom heavy, and most of my weight is in my hips, bum and legs. No one ever makes them big enough to fit my calves.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 2, 2005)

Got mine, too.

I'll continue my hunt for The Perfect Boot, but these were a very good find, and fit my more-like-steers calves very well. Thanks again, Seavixen.


----------



## seavixen (Dec 3, 2005)

Yay! I'm glad these are working for others too. I wore mine to a gallery opening tonight, and it was a blast; I've needed a pair of boots for so long that I could wear with my favourite slit-side skirt, and I'm very pleased with how these have done. I was half expecting them to fall down all the time when I first got them, but they've done surprisingly well for me and I hope they're as comfy for the rest of you as they are for me! 

Maybe someday there'll be some nice leather-look boots to fit my hefty calves... *crosses fingers*


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 3, 2005)

I came home last night, and they were under my doormat. 

Yeah, the UPS guy stuck that big old shoe box under the doormat. ROFL! Anyway, now I don't have to wait until Monday for them, and I can wear them out clubbing Sunday night if I can get my friend to go with me.

I could have gone a size smaller, because I wear a half-size. But I went with bigger just to be sure. They fit fin though, which is good. Since it took a backorder to get them, not sure if I could even manage an exchange. I was worried that they would slide down my leg and bunch up at the ankle. Not as bad as I thought. A little, but not much. The fabric is great, I expected it to be thinner, like the fabric boots at Payless. Nope, this is much more substantial.

The heel is the perfect height for me to be able to walk around in without fear of falling over and breaking and ankle. It's also pretty stable to walk and stand on. 

They fit my calves with a few inches of stretch left in them. So, they are really generously sized. 

Tracy


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 3, 2005)

When I tried to order first time around and got the message about the boots being on back order until the end of November, I thought I'd wait until now and see if more people who ordered them had success (which they did! yay!). I just tried to order a pair and the message today says they're on backorder again, this time until mid February 2006. Boooooooooooooooooo. I think I'm going to go ahead and order them and hope they come in sooner - can't let that 40% off coupon go to waste.

Have fun in your boots, all


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 7, 2005)

I noticed that these boots are now on sale at lane bryant (catalog or online catalog) Here is the link:

http://www.lbcatalog.com/lbcatalog/product/product.asp?pf_id=71535&dept_id=853&parent_id=&


I think the 40% coupon has expired but here are codes for a 30% off coupon or free shipping and handling.
30% off -- 51-00060-368
free shipping -- 0051-00573-368


----------



## Michelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi. I just received these boots today. They fit like a glove and I can just pull them on instead of unzipping them. I've been wearing a lot of skirts and dresses since last spring and the only boots I could wear with them were some shorter suede scrunch boots, which don't look very dressy. Thanks so much for posting about these (and congrats on your engagement).


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 29, 2005)

But they look like they can accomodate large calves and very big feet:

http://comfortcorner.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_BT38

They go up to size 12 and a triple width.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 29, 2005)

SeaVixen...

Those are darling, and they look quite comfy. 

Boots. That is a question I have been asked a lot, especially in winter.  There used to be a wonderful canadian company that made wide calf boots in the fabulous leather that you asked about, but unfortanately they no longer are in business. I have really had no one to refer people to, so thanks again for the great resource. Lane Bryant. Who knew??


----------



## Chode McBlob (Dec 30, 2005)

Just stand in front of a mirror and snap the shot of you legs. It would be a much better angle.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 3, 2006)

omg i love you!! thank you so much for posting this..those boots are definitely in my future


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 4, 2006)

I just ordered mine, and here is a little ol' coupon code good for 50% off your highest priced item. I have a little faith that they may fit, we'll just see how it goes - the mother of all lower legs. 

0551-00268-368 - good until 1/23/06.... it worked for me, and I got my boots for half price.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 5, 2006)

I was going to a leap of faith and for 22 bucks, it didn't seem so bad. But size 11w is backordered until February. Well maybe I can wear them out on my birthday then


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 5, 2006)

.....how I love black boots. At the time I got the infection which led to my lymphedema five years ago, I was wearing a pair of black leather boots from Easy Spirit. I loved those boots with a passion that was possibly unseemly for anything that goes on the feet. Just above the ankle, flat soles, tied up the front, goth as anything and unbelievably comfortable. I wore them with black leggings and slouchy socks. I wore them with black opaque stockings and all my long black skirts and dresses. They were wonderful; had been worn a lot but still had tons of wear left in them. When I finally returned from the hospital and the leg had totally healed (almost 4 months later) I happily grabbed those boots to put on and go out the door..... and to my heartsickening surprise, I realized my left foot wouldn't even go IN the boot, much less be tied. And I never wore those darlings again....nor any boot, to this day. Yes, I mourn those boots, folks. I do. I shall remain bootless in Gaza for evermore.....


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I just ordered mine, and here is a little ol' coupon code good for 50% off your highest priced item. I have a little faith that they may fit, we'll just see how it goes - the mother of all lower legs.
> 
> 0551-00268-368 - good until 1/23/06.... it worked for me, and I got my boots for half price.



Thanks for the coupon, AnnMarie. I have no idea if they will work for me either, but my fingers are crossed. Now I just have to be patient until mid-February.  

Laura


----------



## Jes (Jan 5, 2006)

ok, for those of you who have the roaman's/LB boots, can you tellme how 'tall' they are? Not the heel, but the shaft of the boot? I don't recall seeing that measurement on the site. I ask b/c I'm short. Just a hair under 5 ft 4 in. with my legs being shorter than most peoples' legs even at that height (my shortness comes from my legs is what I'm trying to say).

anyone else roughly that height and making it work? thanks.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> ok, for those of you who have the roaman's/LB boots, can you tellme how 'tall' they are? Not the heel, but the shaft of the boot? I don't recall seeing that measurement on the site. I ask b/c I'm short. Just a hair under 5 ft 4 in. with my legs being shorter than most peoples' legs even at that height (my shortness comes from my legs is what I'm trying to say).
> 
> anyone else roughly that height and making it work? thanks.


Lookit what I do for you.

I'm just under 5' 4", too, with about 24" calves. I've lightened this photo to show you my problem, which should suggest you _won't_ have a problem. They could actually be a bit taller on me. (Note unsightly spillage.)

They have 4-way stretch, but naturally, not in the seams and zipper. I was surprised the tops hit me just above the plumpest part of my calves, thinking surely SeaVixen's taller than I am. But here's the thing, the shaft size (and height, too, I'm guessing) varies according to shoe size, and mine are 7 1/2, smaller than most here have ordered. Also, much like stockings, the more stretch you require horizontally, the less you have vertically.

So no matter how short your legs are, I think you needn't worry about them being too tall. (Zipper length of about 15" on these.) Besides, at half off, can you really resist even a longshot?

Hope that helps. These aren't my dream boots, but I'm quite happy to have them. In fact, I'm thinking of getting a second pair. Has anyone tried the leopard print? I imagine the print will distort as it stretches?

PS - GREAT to have a girly dress-up playhouse. Thanks, Sandie and Conrad. And once again, SeaVixen deserves to be hoisted onto our shoulders and loudly sung at for this find.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 5, 2006)

I ordered the leopard print ones yesterday! I'll let you know how badly the print is distorted by my fat calves.


----------



## Jes (Jan 5, 2006)

Allright, we are SO gonna have to wear these when we have our girlie grope, BB and Carrie! I have 3 rooms of hardwood floors, too, so we can STOMP!

Ok, i just measured--I think, at the widest part, my calf is 21 in. or close to it, and I take a 8.5 or 9. Because you all care. But I just wanted to apprise you all of the situation. Stats, stats, stats.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 6, 2006)

Gah. BB's post should have made me feel better, but I'm getting really nervous I'll never get these suckers on. I see cankles in there, and Sea was nice enough to measure the ankle on her pair before I ordered mind, but the foot is now freaking me out. 

I won't know for 2 months, but we'll see.... finger crossed. I would just LOVE to have something I could wear with a skirt, even if it's just to our bi-weekly BBW events. I'm not going to be greedy and assume I can wear them out all over the place, but I'm really hoping these work out. 

At least I only spent about 24 bucks, so it's not the end of the world. 

And BB, I thought the same thing on the leopard print, figure it would be more like a giraffe by the time I got it over my cows.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh laaaadiiiiieeees..... 

I got the leopard print boots from Roaman's today, and they're hot. I don't know how they managed it, but somehow the print doesn't get terribly distorted on my calves. It stretches out a little, sure, but not so much that you'd even notice unless you were specifically looking for it. And they're actually pretty comfy, too! AnnMarie, I'm hopeful that the width will work for you - I'm usually a WW, but these are a W and they fit fine, so that's promising. 

In closing, I :smitten: them.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 9, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh laaaadiiiiieeees.....
> 
> I got the leopard print boots from Roaman's today, and they're hot. I don't know how they managed it, but somehow the print doesn't get terribly distorted on my calves. It stretches out a little, sure, but not so much that you'd even notice unless you were specifically looking for it. And they're actually pretty comfy, too! AnnMarie, I'm hopeful that the width will work for you - I'm usually a WW, but these are a W and they fit fine, so that's promising.
> 
> In closing, I :smitten: them.



I'm seriously thinking about ordering those just for the hell of it... lol. I mean, when else could I ever have a pair of leopard print boots? I can't imagine what I'll do with them other than pictures... lol, but still... it's one of those fat girl things, I might just HAVE to have them. 

Debating.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 9, 2006)

Me too, Carrie. Sure would help me decide if I could see 'em on ya. As Toodles says, help a bitch out? Pho-to! Pho-to! Pho-to!

(And calf measurement, too.)


----------



## Carrie (Jan 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> it's one of those fat girl things, I might just HAVE to have them.



I call that the Veruca Salt Fat Girl Immediate Gratification Phenomenon (VSFGIGP). "But I _want_ it!!" 

I make no apologies for it.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 9, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Me too, Carrie. Sure would help me decide if I could see 'em on ya. As Toodles says, help a bitch out? Pho-to! Pho-to! Pho-to!
> 
> (And calf measurement, too.)



The widest part of my calf is 24", but you could squeeze some more in these suckers. I'll take pictures as soon as I have a chance, my sweet yum-yum.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 9, 2006)

I need to quit reading this board because now I want the leopard print boots too and I still have no clue if the black ones I've ordered will fit.. They sound uber cute.

Can't wait to see the photos, Carrie!


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 9, 2006)

I won't get them until around my birthday. For clarification the widest part of my calf measures around 21 inches or so, just slighty too big for neat calf high leather boots I've seen! I'll take a few photos when they arrive.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 9, 2006)

p.s. - If there's ever a Dimensions bash, we need to get a photo of all of us together in our stretchie fat girl boots....


----------



## Carrie (Jan 9, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> p.s. - If there's ever a Dimensions bash, we need to get a photo of all of us together in our stretchie fat girl boots....



YESYESYESYESYES, Laura. 

Did I mention yes?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 9, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> .....PS - GREAT to have a girly dress-up playhouse. Thanks, Sandie and Conrad. And once again, SeaVixen deserves to be hoisted onto our shoulders and loudly sung at for this find.



BB...

Happy to help out with a place for us all to be girls! I gotta say, that your legs look so adorable in those boots!!!!! I just love them. If I could wear heels, I'd be there with you all, but I am religated to flats from here on out.

None the less, way cute pic!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 9, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> I gotta say, that your legs look so adorable in those boots!!!!!


Thanks, Sandie. Cropped out of the image are my stocking tops, garter belt, gun holster/ammo belt, and shiny new Christmas Glock. Maybe when my new leopard prints arrive I'll be more of a Showy McRevealypants.


----------



## Jane (Jan 9, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> p.s. - If there's ever a Dimensions bash, we need to get a photo of all of us together in our stretchie fat girl boots....


Pink leathers!!!!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 10, 2006)

I just bought the boots too. I couldn't pass up the sale. 50% off! I hesitated because I didn't think the heel would be comfortable but looks like everybody's doing pretty well on them so I will take a chance.


----------



## Tad (Jan 10, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> PS - GREAT to have a girly dress-up playhouse. Thanks, Sandie and Conrad. And once again, SeaVixen deserves to be hoisted onto our shoulders and loudly sung at for this find.



Whadayamean "girly"! What are you saying about any of us guys who want to talk about clothes!!!!!

*grin*

-Ed


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jan 10, 2006)

edx said:


> Whadayamean "girly"! What are you saying about any of us guys who want to talk about clothes!!!!!
> 
> *grin*
> 
> -Ed



Whadayamean TALK about em???

I just ordered my very own pair of leopard print stretchies!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> I just ordered my very own pair of leopard print stretchies!



We'll be twins!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 10, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I just bought the boots too. I couldn't pass up the sale. 50% off! I hesitated because I didn't think the heel would be comfortable but looks like everybody's doing pretty well on them so I will take a chance.



I hope you used the coupon too!! I listed on on the first page of this thread, it was good until the end of the month (although I'm not sure if it's good on already marked down items, it didn't say either way.)


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 10, 2006)

The coupon worked for me! By the middle of February we need a new thread, pictures of the comfy boots! I bought them in black to match my wardrobe! 

Thanks again


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I hope you used the coupon too!! I listed on on the first page of this thread, it was good until the end of the month (although I'm not sure if it's good on already marked down items, it didn't say either way.)



Sure did! Your post was what inspired me to buy them in the first place. I'm actually going to look at their coats. They are probably on sale too and the coupon will come in really handy in buying a coat/jacket to keep for next year. 

Shopping is a sickness.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 11, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Shopping is a sickness.



....for which I hope they never find a cure.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 11, 2006)

Arrived home last night to the unwelcome news that all the smaller W sizes in the leopard print are gone. No backorder. Gone.

I could kick allay'all's acquisitive asses right now.

Unless, of course, one of you gets 'em, hates 'em, and wants to sell 'em. In which case I'll make real nice, pay what you paid, and probably rep you regularly for the rest of my days.

Just planting the seed.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Arrived home last night to the unwelcome news that all the smaller W sizes in the leopard print are gone. No backorder. Gone.
> 
> I could kick allay'all's acquisitive asses right now.
> 
> ...



Don't kick MY ass, lady, I was the only one brave enough to order the leopards in the first place.  


P.S. I got a matching bra, too. Teehee.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 11, 2006)

I've already GOT the matching bra! Waaaaaa.... 

** BB throws herself onto the bed, face down, and beats on it in the classic tantrum style of perhaps a young Patty Duke **


----------



## Jes (Jan 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> We'll be twins!


Crap. I hope you wear nametags, I HATE not being able to tell twins apart!


----------



## Jes (Jan 11, 2006)

And I need to get on this. I need those boots. I wish I had a sugardaddy (for details alone)! I need to be reminded.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jan 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> Crap. I hope you wear nametags, I HATE not being able to tell twins apart!



That won't be necessary.

I'll be the one who walks funny.
Other than that, we'll both be lookin' pretty darned hot.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I've already GOT the matching bra! Waaaaaa....
> 
> ** BB throws herself onto the bed, face down, and beats on it in the classic tantrum style of perhaps a young Patty Duke **



Oh, now I feel mean for being all smug. I'm sorry, BB.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought the leopard print pair.


:doh:


----------



## Carrie (Jan 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I bought the leopard print pair.
> 
> 
> :doh:



From this moment forth, I will call you Sheena, Queen of the Jungle.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> From this moment forth, I will call you Sheena, Queen of the Jungle.



How much will it cost me to stop that from happening?


----------



## Carrie (Jan 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> How much will it cost me to stop that from happening?



Lotsa rep points, Sheena. 

And yes, that *is* blackmail.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Lotsa rep points, Sheena.
> 
> And yes, that *is* blackmail.



Gawd. 

I have to spread it. 

Meanwhile I'll consider if I'm still willing to give in to this kind of threat.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Gawd.
> 
> I have to spread it.
> 
> Meanwhile I'll consider if I'm still willing to give in to this kind of threat.



:tarzanyodel

Oh, I think you are.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> :tarzanyodel
> 
> Oh, I think you are.



You know, I can make it like this never happened, missy. 

*talks on the sly like a mobster setting up a hit and she mouses over the edit buttons*


----------



## Carrie (Jan 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> You know, I can make it like this never happened, missy.
> 
> *talks on the sly like a mobster setting up a hit and she mouses over the edit buttons*



AnnMarie, you wouldn't! You have far too much character to abuse your authority in such a way, I'm certain. It's one of the things I admire most about you. 





:beatsfistsonchest


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> AnnMarie, you wouldn't! You have far too much character to abuse your authority in such a way, I'm certain. It's one of the things I admire most about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GAH! You already know me too well. 

:doh:


----------



## rainyday (Jan 18, 2006)

I haven't read the whole thread, so someone may have posted about these already, but I just saw this lace-up pair (top right) in a catalog tonight. Here's the link.They go to EE. Doesn't say the calf circumference though.

http://www.auditionsshoes.com/product.asp?family%5Fid=5819&pf%5Fid=100680&MSCSProfile=61E4CECF7275066FD87B9817DA5865CBD6ED0AD6D446E5271AB9B8CAE66F46533EAD51F569A91074BED1D969E504CC227C9159A3D59D073068C183DE30B466E0E54A1CDC38F5C9746787E7422244E55290790DDB17F2AB0A72B9D08C89899432FDA170FD303F0653A75C8E8B08E4117B09FC62BE88EE1E9F29A0AC052A690C46CAAD07E9863C853B


----------



## Isa (Jan 20, 2006)

I was unable to order the tall boots (they are sold out, with no back orders available) so ended up trying the short style. They arrived yesterday and are very cute. I cannot wait to wear them.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 20, 2006)

Well folks, no boots for me!

I got my leopard print pair today, and couldn't cram my foot in the 11W. I honestly don't care for them that much (the print, it's just not my thing, but I just couldn't resist the possibility.) Anyway, I briefly toyed with ordering the 12W just to see if I could make it work, but paying for two more rounds of shipping made it more than I wanted to spend on something that only "might" work, and something I'd really never wear. 

So I called to change my black boot back order to a 12W knowing it was my only shot (keep in mind, my foot is only about a 10 in length, this should give you an idea of how fat my foot is). They no longer have any 12W at all, not on back order, just gone forever. 

That's it.... it's over. No boots. I've never had them, so I shouldn't be surprised, but I can say I'm a little deflated. 

I'm VERY happy for all you guys that got them and are enjoying the boot-wearin' life.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 29, 2006)

I've never tried ordering boots from the Lane Bryant catalog. I have some of the most finicky tastes when it comes to clothing/shoes. I prefer a very streamlined look. I've been ordering from a company in Europe called Duo Boots. They aren't the cheapest but they fit my plus size calfs and feet. I'm not sure if they cater to super sizes also, but if you can get your feet in a pair of these- well, they are worth every penny spent.


----------



## sinderbug (Jan 30, 2006)

seavixen said:


> I have WAY too large of calves for any boot I've ever come across, but since I've had success with the low microfiber booties from Roamans/Lane Bryant Catalog, I decided to try the tall ones. Amazingly, they fit! They're not the shiny black leather boots with funky heels that I'd _really_ like, but they're comfortable, black, and don't totally look like high socks.
> 
> Since they're very stretchy, they'd fit a lot of different sizes - of course I know some people have circulatory problems, so I don't know how they'd work in that case. But if you're like me and you have 20+ inch calves (mine are 27"ish at the widest part and they can stretch more) and crave boots, there _is_ an option.
> 
> ...


hello seavixen - I sooooo wanted a pair of these boots - but roamans dont ship to australia, niether does jessica london or silhouettes or pretty much anyone else - us curvy aussie chickadee's are doomed to never have nice boots  if anyone knows a place that ships to Oz that has microsuede stretch boots in black - lemme know? taa


----------



## sinderbug (Jan 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Well folks, no boots for me!
> 
> I got my leopard print pair today, and couldn't cram my foot in the 11W. I honestly don't care for them that much (the print, it's just not my thing, but I just couldn't resist the possibility.) Anyway, I briefly toyed with ordering the 12W just to see if I could make it work, but paying for two more rounds of shipping made it more than I wanted to spend on something that only "might" work, and something I'd really never wear.
> 
> ...


would you be interested in selling them?? they are my size !! I'm in australia so if you still have them, give it some thought- am happy to pay for the probably nasty shipping rate without complaint (besides the natsy shipping rate comment  )


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 31, 2006)

sinderbug said:


> would you be interested in selling them?? they are my size !! I'm in australia so if you still have them, give it some thought- am happy to pay for the probably nasty shipping rate without complaint (besides the natsy shipping rate comment  )



Ohhh, I'm sorry.  I sent them back the same day I got them, and I cancelled the other pair that day as well.  

Maybe one of the other girls will take you up on it if they find themself in a similar situation. 

Good luck!!


----------



## missaf (Jan 31, 2006)

I know heels are sexy, but I hate wearing them, and I'm already 5'9, I don't like being taller *sigh* Gotta look for boots like those, but shorter heels I guess.


----------



## sinderbug (Jan 31, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ohhh, I'm sorry.  I sent them back the same day I got them, and I cancelled the other pair that day as well.
> 
> Maybe one of the other girls will take you up on it if they find themself in a similar situation.
> 
> Good luck!!



Thanks anyway  Well, here's the call out - any boots black, knee high preffer man made materials, in an 11 -or a large fitting 10 -not to high on the heels 2"-3.5" is cool- give me a tinker on this board. Desperate and in Oz ...sigh so far from any decent booties...

any help is appreciated- cant order on any of the shops mentioned as they wont ship here so any second hands or unhappy sizings call on me if you like before returning them.

Thanks !


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 21, 2006)

sinderbug said:


> Thanks anyway  Well, here's the call out - any boots black, knee high preffer man made materials, in an 11 -or a large fitting 10 -not to high on the heels 2"-3.5" is cool- give me a tinker on this board. Desperate and in Oz ...sigh so far from any decent booties...
> 
> any help is appreciated- cant order on any of the shops mentioned as they wont ship here so any second hands or unhappy sizings call on me if you like before returning them.
> 
> Thanks !




Sinderbug!! Paging Sinderbug!! I tried to email you but you've disabled that option and the last time you looked in here was January. I got my boots from Roamans and have decided they don't look good on me. If you read this please contact me. I would love to send them to you. I hope you're not tangled in that cyclone business down there!

Lilly


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Loving this boot thread! I hadn't seen it until it got bought back to the top of the list. 

If anyone ever needs anything from a UK company that wont ship to the US do drop me a line. I (or one of the team) are at the post office every day so if you can cover the postage I'll happily send stuff on to you for no extra charge.

We women must NOT be deprived of cute stuff just because we're born on the wrong side of the planet. Call it a sisterhood thing 

Love to All
Tracey xx


----------



## sinderbug (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello Lilly,

I didnt disable anything but I suspect it probably does it of its own accord when you dont log on for a while (like me

OK, I got a friend to order some for me but I may still be interested! which boots, what size and color and how much?

cheersies,
Cynth

sinderbug<at>hotmail.com


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 23, 2006)

sinderbug said:


> Hello Lilly,
> 
> I didnt disable anything but I suspect it probably does it of its own accord when you dont log on for a while (like me
> 
> ...



They are the black knee high stretch boots, size 11 wide. I'm not sure how much I paid. I'm guessing maybe $29 ? I'm not sure because I don't have the receipt here with me today. I'll look when I get home, but I think it's round about that price.


----------



## sinderbug (Apr 1, 2006)

OK, let me know and what condition etc and what youre asking...The ones I just bought set me back a bit on shipping but it may be worth having an extra pair? Let me know anyway.

Cheers
Cynth


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 1, 2006)

sinderbug said:


> OK, let me know and what condition etc and what youre asking...The ones I just bought set me back a bit on shipping but it may be worth having an extra pair? Let me know anyway.
> 
> Cheers
> Cynth



The boots are in brand new condition. I took them out of the box, tried them on and walked across the carpet and that is it. The reason that I am not keeping them is because I am too heavy for the boot. When I stand in them the sole of the boot flattens out slightly, pressing the heel down at a slight outward angle. This makes them very difficult to walk in so depending on how much you weigh, these may not be the boots for you. I must be fatter than everybody in this thread.  Last I checked I weighed 380 pounds if that helps.

Anyway, I paid $29.95 for the boots. If you're still interested I can pack them up and calculate shipping for you. Let me know.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 27, 2006)

Ah, boots: how I covet thee.

So I'm still going through all the pages of the thread.

This is what I need: 18 inch calf, inexpensive (as possible), and flat/short heel. I can NOT wear heels and I'm looking for the kind of boot I can wear all the time, at work, running around. I ALSO have a very wide foot. double e, almost triple. 

Does anyone have these from the plus size calf boot section over at lbcatolog.com? here
Step up Comfort Plus-calf Leather Boot With Skid-resistant Sole

What are they like? They're around $50, which is better than many prices. 

Any other options?


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 27, 2006)

Those boots are amazing. Dont suppose any kind person would fancy shipping them out to me...? I can pay in advance for the boots, plus shipping, plus a handling fee for you by Paypal if someone feels like helping me out??

Thanks in advance 
Tracey xx


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 28, 2006)

BeaBea, Do you mean the ones I posted about? If so, I just realized they're back ordered until December! *sobs*


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 28, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> BeaBea, Do you mean the ones I posted about? If so, I just realized they're back ordered until December! *sobs*



Yes I did mean them, red low heel boots have been a bit of a holy grail for me for years and I was SO excited when I saw them. I do think its VERY cruel of them!

Tracey xx


----------



## Tina (Oct 28, 2006)

Bleh. I have loved boots ever since the late 60's. I always loved Mod fashion and those danged white go-go boots were completely unattainable. Today, I can still never find boots that fit my 29-30" calves.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 28, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Yes I did mean them, red low heel boots have been a bit of a holy grail for me for years and I was SO excited when I saw them. I do think its VERY cruel of them!
> 
> Tracey xx



Well, I'm sort of still stuck on them too because there's only so many boots in the world that have double wide soles and the appropriate calf size and appropriate heel size and appropriate price. Maybe we should go ahead and order them now? There's a coupon that drops them down quite a bit ($15).

PM if you want to backorder. Even if I don't get them, I'll be more than happy to do it for you.

I went ahead and ordered an Silhouettes boot they no longer have on their page on ebay. It's tan with fleece insides that's very similar to Avenue's current "destiny" boot. Sorta wintery looking. With shipping it came to 37.00 and there's still quite a few left. I'm a little worried cause they're a bit smaller than I wanted as far as calf, but I'm *hoping* they'll work.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Awww, I just got my boots and they're too small in the calf!!! 

Now, if we could all get a nickel for everytime a Dims member said that....we'd all be rich...and we could buy those custom boots...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Awww, I just got my boots and they're too small in the calf!!!
> 
> Now, if we could all get a nickel for everytime a Dims member said that....we'd all be rich...and we could buy those custom boots...



I've bought boots from Torrid, I dont know if they have anything low heeled but you could check them out. I've got a 21 inch calf and they fit me just fine...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 30, 2006)

missaf said:


> I know heels are sexy, but I hate wearing them, and I'm already 5'9, I don't like being taller *sigh* Gotta look for boots like those, but shorter heels I guess.



I love love love being tall! I'm 5'11" in my bare feet and my favorite pair of boots have a 4 inch heel


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 24, 2008)

Reviving a way-old thread here to let you know I'm selling the boots I purchased but never wore mentioned in Seavixen's first post. Mine are black, size 10 W. 

When I finally got my pair in the spring of 2006 they basically fit. Since getting lymphedema in the last year my feet have gotten too wide for them. They've been sitting, neglected and unworn in my closet.

I listed them along with a bunch of other items on Ebay with a starting bid of $8.99 with 8.95 flat rate box shipping within the US. For the auction, click here.

All my auctions are listed here in case you're interested. Some end in a few days.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 24, 2008)

I have always had problems buying shoes, my 'flintstone' feet are extremely wide...BUT - there is a WONDERFUL site online (sorry if someone posted this in this thread, I didn't read every post) www.shoetrader.com FREE S&H - they carry boots, shoes, sandals, slides...in W WW and WWW widths.

TJC


----------

